# Are NTJ's judgmental?



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey ENTJ's and INTJ's. I'm always getting the impression like your types are silently passing negative judgment on me in your heads. You're the only types I feel like a doofus in front of. You speak so eloquently and I'm just blabbing off my thought processes as they happen. And then you give me this look like "what is wrong with you, I'll smile now to try and make you feel better about yourself but god are you stupid". This NTJ-specific smile .. I've noticed it across many of you.

My main points of reference are my ex-manager who is a female INTJ and my ex-professor who is ENTJ. 

By the way I truly love you guys, like above all types perhaps. So no offence meant beyond this one irksome thing.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

speaking for myself, I'm not silently passing judgement. I'm pretty vocal about it. and that smile results from me trying not to overuse my weak expression facial muscles (typically seen frowning).


----------



## ImRightCozENTJ (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm silently judging most people, but not because I want to, it just happens.

If you're doing something wrong then I'm going to pick up on it; although my personal experiences tells me to keep quiet about it in the majority of situations.

The majority of XNTJs are ~vaguely~ like normal people, judging (or noticing faults) is not exclusive to our Jung type.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

INFJ certainly are. We are extremely nice in public, but very judgemental in our heads. It is because we sacrifice our feelings for the feelings of others. I don't think NTJs sacrifice their feelings as much. They are more likely to speak/express them.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INFJ certainly are. We are extremely nice in public, but very judgemental in our heads. It is because we sacrifice our feelings for the feelings of others. I don't think NTJs sacrifice their feelings as much. They are more likely to speak/express them.


Okay, as a test, judge me and let it all hang out. Hold nothing back. I will then tell you my feelings about it.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

oneoutside said:


> Hey ENTJ's and INTJ's. I'm always getting the impression like your types are silently passing negative judgment on me in your heads. You're the only types I feel like a doofus in front of. You speak so eloquently and I'm just blabbing off my thought processes as they happen. And then you give me this look like "what is wrong with you, I'll smile now to try and make you feel better about yourself but god are you stupid". This NTJ-specific smile .. I've noticed it across many of you.
> 
> My main points of reference are my ex-manager who is a female INTJ and my ex-professor who is ENTJ.
> 
> By the way I truly love you guys, like above all types perhaps. So no offence meant beyond this one irksome thing.


Yes and no. I do draw conclusions about people's abilities fairly quickly, but am also quick to change my mind if they demonstrate that they are able to consistently perform beyond my expectations.

If you want to practice being a more elegant speaker join something like Toastmasters International - Home.

The Speed of Trust by Covey is a good book for how to gain people's trust and respect as well.
Speed of Trust


----------



## WhiteIris (Nov 8, 2013)

What offense... Yes, no... maybe. You dear lady are an ENTP, I genuinely appreciate most ENTPs I've encountered. You seem to jump out of the box with your pants down laughing while saying something confusing and brilliant. Yes I smile, your not wearing pants... Yes I'm passing judgement... Your not wearing pants! ... Truthfully I do not smile if I'm passing negative judgment on a person of any type... You wouldn't need to question whether a I was judging you.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

In my experience, NFJ's seem more judgemental and this is coming from one...


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

@oneoutside when you put it that way, then yes many of us feel like a doofus in front of NTJ's but that's not the same as judgemental... because after all 'being judgemental' is about their perception of you not your perceptions of them.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

oneoutside said:


> Hey ENTJs and INTJs. I'm always getting the impression like your types are silently passing negative judgment on me in your heads.


Some judicious types tend to judge improperly. To judge properly is similar to taking measurements. Making sure things are in their proper place so stuff works right. It shouldn't be about making people feel inferior. Now if people are behaving badly, then it's time to judge that behavior.

Here's a question to bake yer n0odle. What does it mean to "rule?" Does a "ruler" dominate or does a "ruler" take measurements? After all, the most common device for taking or making measurements is called a "ruler."



> I'm just blabbing off my thought processes as they happen.


Nothing wrong with that. That's the way yer mindbrain is naturally wired. Work with it! Don't try to make yer mindbrain work like ours.
:tongue:


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

> speaking for myself, I'm not silently passing judgement. I'm pretty vocal about it.


This, although it depends quite a bit on the situation. There is nothing wrong with judging people. There are people out there who like being judged and like showing how little they seem to care about people judging them where as on the inside they are really concerned about it. 

Judging can be good or bad, it can also be misleading a lot of the time therefore, it is important to always take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

People I dislike in some respects consider me their friend, more like I make them aware of my standpoint but don't care as much. My opinions on who they are and their faults is different to opinions that relate to a functional relationship.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Doesn't everyone judge everyone and everything all the time? 
You know what pisses me off is all the people who act like you should never draw a conclusion about anything
and that it's morally wrong to do so.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Killionaire said:


> Doesn't everyone judge everyone and everything all the time?
> You know what pisses me off is all the people who act like you should never draw a conclusion about anything
> and that it's morally wrong to do so.


I'm passing judgment internally, both negative _and positive_, literally all the time. If I'm awake, I guarantee I'm judging someone or something. I don't see it as a bad thing, either. If you prefer one thing over another, even something as simple as a flavor of ice cream or a song, you're passing judgment. If you consider one idea more valid than another, you're passing judgment. If you like one movie more than another, you're passing judgment. If you prefer to hang out with one group of people over another, you're passing judgment. 

To me, telling someone "don't be judgmental." is not only tantamount to telling someone to stop thinking, but also tantamount to telling someone to jettison all the ideas, attitudes, preferences, moral views, and so on that make them... well, _them._ I have no idea why some people consider such ridiculous behavior to be an example of the moral high ground, but a lot do. _The fact is, _e_ven in the act of claiming that 'moral high ground' they are by definition being judgmental, and to take that ground and then accuse others of being judgmental is hypocrisy at its finest._


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

The ENTJs are, but the INTJs no.

ENTJs are dominant judgers while INTJs are dominant perceivers. 
INTJs may appear judgemental at times because of their auxiliary Te but then deep down they are non-judgemental and they are able to see the big picture of things given their Ni is a perceiving function.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> The ENTJs are, but the INTJs no.
> 
> ENTJs are dominant judgers while INTJs are dominant perceivers.
> INTJs may appear judgemental at times because of their auxiliary Te but then deep down they are non-judgemental and they are able to see the big picture of things given their Ni is a perceiving function.


ah, so mathematical. my INTJ hubby is pretty damned judgmental.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Everybody passes judgement, but xNTJs are the most likely to be correct.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I dunno, I think you can find smug judgmental pricks among all types, I can only confirm for ENTP, INTP, INFJ, ESTJ


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

So yes, true, every person is by nature judgmental and it's a useful and important quality and certainly not a bad thing etc. etc. (no sarcasm, just summarizing). I of course accept that and myself am pretty judgmental in my own way. Each type, and each individual, has their own way of passing judgment (a defining aspect of the MB system).

My question was intended to be interpreted more in the colloquial sense of what it is to be "judgmental", i.e do you take each given bit of information about someone, come to conclusions about them, and in future encounters allow this understanding to frame your perception of them, unless you are later proven wrong with new information.

My observation is that some people do this much more readily than others and I notice NTJ's doing it with me, since my actual depth and intellect is sometimes not evident and I tend to mess up or sound like an idiot at times. I probably notice it particularly in those types because as NT's we assess each other on common NT grounds, so the stuff we judge by comes up more often between me and NTJ's than with non-NT judging types.

For example, this post makes a lot of sense in my head but is sounding pretty incoherent and disorganized in presentation. But don't judge my intelligence by my coherence. (..?) Idk.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the NTJs are the ones who can see through the ENTP smokescreen the easiest. I once had a boss who was certainly an ENTJ. He could follow all of my hair-brained ideas and gave me all the latitude I needed. But, at the end of the day results were what mattered. If I couldn't get those results he would inquire as to why. Heaven help me if it were due to any kind of sloppiness or perceived laziness. There was NO wiggling out of that. 

I like working for and with NTJs. I often have very blurred lines between "Black and White." They help to sure up such boundaries in pragmatic ways.


----------



## Ice_Queen (Oct 10, 2013)

I have found NTJs to appear judgemental in a moral sense, if that's the right word for it. Like for instance, I told an ENTJ male how I was gay but was always in heterosexual relationships, including marriage. Judging by his reaction, he didn't take to that very well and came to the conclusion that I did it out of convenience. That's not exactly what I had intended entering the relationships, but whatever; I didn't feel like arguing. 

Then there was a young ENTJ who seemed to take a liking to me. When I started talking to and laughing with a couple other guys I knew in our group at work, he became angry with his hands on his hips & looking at me as if I had some nerve doing what I was doing. When one of the guys said he liked working with me and I smiled, this ENTJ guy shot me an enraged look and just blew up at me right then and there. I didn't realize I was doing something wrong...


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Thy are but I've noticed that most types are pretty judgemental in their own way.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Not in a broad or consistent sense IME, but about some potentially unexpected things.

Before the obesity epidemic was a real media concern, l only knew one person who seemed to have a genuine, verbal ''opposition'' to overweight people. 

At first l thought he was kidding since it was so unusual for him to voice trivial opinions and virtually never any kind of knee-jerk reaction. 

He expressed it in a way so as not suggest that he was entirely serious but over a period of time he made his stance clear, and he was in fact entirely serious.

Seemed to be one of his very few idealogical hangups. INTJ.


----------



## CodeGuru (May 25, 2012)

Allow me to explain.
Your perception of NTJs is mislead. What you're seeing as judgement (though it is caused by a judging function!) is actually skepticism. You must understand that this is due to the very nature of Ni-Te / Te-Ni paired reasoning. We do not assume that a logical consistency to be factually true simply because it's consistent. It may seem like blasphemy to a Ti user, but Te looks for pragmatics rather than meaning for closure. In order to do so this, it must have some sort of concrete grounding (picked up by the external world through Se) that is reality and tests the synthesis to see if their logical consistency (which is 'magically' given by insightful Ni) is practical and true to the real world. In short, we define truth through what is going on in the outside world in order to manipulate it, as opposed to XNTPs who define truth through logical harmony that is consistent with the accumulation of past experiences (Si), external patterns (Ne) and internal logical validity (Ti).
Ni users come up with some arbitrary idea from within and test it against reality with Te to see if it is true and to make sense of it. Ti users use Ne to expand a context of some truth and use very critical but subjective reasoning with Ti to make sense of it internally. For this reason they are naturally accepting to any idea that makes sense.
Ni/Te users then quickly pick up on the negative implications of this. Specifically, they find Ti unreliable because their premises don't have to be based on reality to make sense - they must merely only be logically consistent. A classical example of this Ti-Te dissonance would be a naive Ti user who believes in Russel's Teapot and the Te user who cannot take him seriously.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

^^^This is a very good explanation. I've got a new person working for me who's definitely a xNTJ. He's just as you described. We're rolling out a new training program. I was explaining to him how it works and whatnot and he had a very skeptical attitude. I then pointed out that I didn't "make this up" and pointed him to actual case studies. He read them and came back very excited. He and I then worked on a plan to actually make it a reality.


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

What do you mean we’re judgmental?

You know what I think you're judgmental by saying we’re judgmental!!!

^

That is just hilarious... oh well I had a good laugh *wipes tears*.

No we are not judgmental we may seem like it but we are not. What we 'judge' needs to have a logical reason... and if it has a logical reason than it isn't really judging... Even if you considered it judging then it should be right (since there is and should be a logical reason to it and perhaps better, proof) and if it's right then there is no reason to fight against it. However, if it is wrong you should accept the reason to why we thought like that... because we took it as the obvious.

But of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## Prismira Vex (Dec 26, 2013)

I am, but that's only because we are the master race


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I do, but not in a super hateful way. I don't think most are particularly negative thinkers, so what may come off as negative judgement might be just insufficient data at this point. My thought process kind of goes like:

-Is this person a threat to me?
-What are their strengths/weaknesses?
-How can I help them develop?
-What can I learn from them?
-Are they, overall, worth the energy?

I'm somewhat more rational than feely, but I tend to think positively about most people, and I find that I'm much more interested in what their place is in a given situation and guiding them there.


----------



## Kurdomintt (Mar 7, 2013)

There is difference between discernment and judgment. 

Discerning a situation, is seeing it as it is. "Joe has grown up in an abusive family, thus it is understandable that he acted in this or that way (though perhaps not acceptable)". 

Judging a situation, is not seeing what is. "Joe is a fucking moron".

Mind IS judgment, it is the only thing it is capable of. Yes or no. Thus a person who is thinking all the time, will judge all the time. A person who has allowed for space within, who is not dominated by thought gains the possibility of discerning, which is free of own subjectivity interfering/distorting.


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

This is something I tried to stop doing in High School when I realized I was assuming everyone I didn't know (and still a few I did know) were really stupid. I try to give people the benefit of the doubt now-a-days. Also, meeting people who are obviously smarter than me helped with me not judging people I thought were dumb.


----------



## Captain SHeep (Dec 15, 2013)

That's the idea. We may not always be the smartest person in the room (non NT introverts are likely to be smart and hide it) but we need to convince ourselves and everyone else that we are. We have a natural confidence in what we know, but what's interesting is that to us, being right isint the important part. We get a special buzz out of knowing we know more then another person. This can lead to us becoming cynical and sheltered in a bad environment, or an excellent teacher because we want other people to experience that as well in a good one.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Honestly I don't tend to judge people unless they give me a really good reason to, even then I really _try _to not judge.

But I'm even less likely to judge you; ENTP. I usually get along well with you guys. 

Remember though passing judgements doesn't always mean bad judgements. We as humans makes judgements everyday and they aren't always negative.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I am probably not judging you as a person. I am judging the logic you used.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Killionaire said:


> Doesn't everyone judge everyone and everything all the time?
> You know what pisses me off is all the people who act like you should never draw a conclusion about anything
> and that it's morally wrong to do so.


I think it's about absolute versus relative judgements. 

I don't really think in terms of -- he's stupid, she's ugly, he's really talented, she's profoundly wise, etc

For me, it's more like, I'm better looking than him or I'm humbler than all of them put together!


So when our judging styles leak around the edges and others pick up on it....from an NTJ it sounds like condemnation (I'm dumb and ugly! :crying and from an NTP it sounds like arrogance or bragging (He thinks he's smarter than me. :angry


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Captain SHeep said:


> being right isint the important part. We get a special buzz out of knowing we know more then another person. .


This is more an NTJ attitude, no? For NTPs _knowing_ something is correct is more important than _being_ correct -- which is why ENTPs can often sound like babbling idiots...they're getting ahead of the hard work, alone-time Ti analysis.


----------



## ENTJGirlLA (Oct 29, 2013)

oneoutside said:


> Hey ENTJ's and INTJ's. I'm always getting the impression like your types are silently passing negative judgment on me in your heads. You're the only types I feel like a doofus in front of. You speak so eloquently and I'm just blabbing off my thought processes as they happen. And then you give me this look like "what is wrong with you, I'll smile now to try and make you feel better about yourself but god are you stupid". This NTJ-specific smile .. I've noticed it across many of you.
> 
> My main points of reference are my ex-manager who is a female INTJ and my ex-professor who is ENTJ.
> 
> By the way I truly love you guys, like above all types perhaps. So no offence meant beyond this one irksome thing.


I don't know if I would call it silent judgment, I'd call it silent notice.

It's ENTJ nature to organize the external world. 99% of these silent "judgments" are because someone could've dealt with something been more efficiently, effectively, intelligently, less dependently, or less emotionally. I see it, I take note of it, and I move on (that's probably what you're picking up on). I never judge in the traditional sense as in someone for their character or beliefs. I am generally accepting in the sense that "live and let live" is my philosophy. Also these silent judgments aren't me being a critical hermit; I have some people in my life whom I love who I see as inefficient, ineffective, making stupid choices, co-dependent, or emotional. It's just, again, in my nature, to notice cracks in the logical external world. I'll only get irritable and judge if it's affecting my effectiveness or life enjoyment. I'll be vocal if it will lead somewhere but silent if all that would come out is a random criticism.

For example I was talking to a friend the other day and she kept apologizing for every negative thought she had about a friend of mine. Finally I said she needs to stop thinking I won't like her if she has a bad thought and to just be herself. That was constructive because it makes her more comfortable with herself while moving the conversation along.

An example of staying silent is that I asked a friend of mine how to fix something and she said "Use tool to fix this." Problem was neither the tool worked nor did the thing exist. And I irritably thought "Couldn't she just say I don't know so I can Google it? Use logic, women!" but she's an F and saying that would serve no purpose. What was done was done and I Googled it.

The Myers Briggs and life experience has helped me understand that sometimes people don't want to be efficient or create an effect. That maybe their rational logic (Ti or Te) just isn't that well-developed, or that they have Fi or Fe high on their cognitive processes. Even if I don't fully "get it," I can accept and let it go as long as it doesn't affect my life.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I do judge situations or people, but I rarely am vocal concerning my thoughts because I tend to be considerate of other people's feelings (I only voice if their issue is causing a problem with what I'm doing). However, I am also quite judgmental on myself because I hold myself to high standards.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Silently judges everyone in this thread*


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Scelerat said:


> *Silently judges everyone in this thread*


silent troll strikes back


----------



## phato (Jul 6, 2013)

oneoutside said:


> Hey ENTJ's and INTJ's. I'm always getting the impression like your types are silently passing negative judgment on me in your heads. You're the only types I feel like a doofus in front of. You speak so eloquently and I'm just blabbing off my thought processes as they happen. And then you give me this look like "what is wrong with you, I'll smile now to try and make you feel better about yourself but god are you stupid". This NTJ-specific smile .. I've noticed it across many of you.
> 
> My main points of reference are my ex-manager who is a female INTJ and my ex-professor who is ENTJ.
> 
> By the way I truly love you guys, like above all types perhaps. So no offence meant beyond this one irksome thing.


Isnt it said that the ENTP+INTJ makes the perfect duo? I can for my self say that I love hearing you ENTP's blabbing out your thoughts. But if those thoughts are completely random and irrelevant, then you will get _the look_.


----------

